# [DADVSI] Passage en commission paritaire

## lesourbe

C'est l'exprès qui me l'apprend

cette commission va devoir harmoniser un texte pourri et un texte encore plus pourri.

si c'est plutôt la version du sénat qui passe : commencez à enlever DeCSS (qui permet de regarder les DVD sous notre OS cheri) à défaut vous devriez vous acquitter d une amende de 750 euros.

----------

## Tanki

moi je m'en tappe, quoi qu'il se passe, je les attends dans ma maison, je veux pas jouer le caracteriel idealiste (quoique) mais très franchement je les attends, et je leur expliquerai ma façon de penser

Et très franchement je ne pense pas qu'il me saouleront pour le decss compte tenu des Go de mp3 sur mon disque

et je n'hésiterais pas à faire appel à la député pour qui je bosse, qui, même si elle n'a rien pigé au film parlementaire, aux debats ni aux idées en jeu, devrait comprendre que cette stupide loi qu'elle a voté, sciemment pour défendre johnny, patrick, jean-jacques et kyo, et en posant en photo avec cette bande de je sais pas quoi qui ne comprend rien à l'obsolescence du modèle économique musical, est une erreur impardonnable (je sais pas si cette phrase est très claire, j'ai mis des virgules mais je suis pas convaincu...)

un jour ils comprendront que l'interopérabilité est nécessaire pour eviter le verrou de technologies par les grands producteurs de software propriétaires (je ne citerais personne, suivez mon regard  :Very Happy: )

Mais bon, allez leur expliquer à ces sexagénaires qui paniquent devant une souris, qui cliquent 5000 fois sur une icone pour lancer un soft par manque de patience, que ce qu'ils utilisent cay le mal ©

Mais bon, hein, faut bien faire tourner le biz...

Monde De Merde...

----------

## nico_calais

Ben mince alors, j'aurai plus qu'a télécharger la version divx de mes DVDs. Mais dans quel monde on va...

----------

## lesourbe

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

> dans quel monde on va...

 

Monde, j en sais rien, mais en France les utilisateurs de Linux devront, soit apprendre à vivre sans culture (et regarder TF1 pour nous finir), soit renoncer à leurs convictions (plutot aller en prison, d'où probablement le choix suivant), soit basculer dans l'illégalité et risquer de lourdes amendes. 750 E ca fait quand même mal au fortepeuille.

Enfin en attendant je vous convie à commencer ou continuer le boycott et de répandre la bonne parole, ils finiront par arriver à dire que la chute des ventes de CD/DVD n'est pas uniquement dûe au piratage.

My angry rant.

----------

## razer

Je vous invite à écouter la chronique de michel serres sur france info, qui est passé il y a qques temps

Il n'y connais rien en technologie, n'a pas porté de partis prix, mais a bien cerné le problème j'ai trouvé

----------

## CryoGen

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

>  *nico_calais wrote:*   dans quel monde on va... 
> 
> Monde, j en sais rien, mais en France les utilisateurs de Linux devront, soit apprendre à vivre sans culture (et regarder TF1 pour nous finir), soit renoncer à leurs convictions (plutot aller en prison, d'où probablement le choix suivant), soit basculer dans l'illégalité et risquer de lourdes amendes. 750 E ca fait quand même mal au fortepeuille.
> 
> Enfin en attendant je vous convie à commencer ou continuer le boycott et de répandre la bonne parole, ils finiront par arriver à dire que la chute des ventes de CD/DVD n'est pas uniquement dûe au piratage.
> ...

 

Les francais peuvent aussi s'expatrier  :Wink: 

Personnelement j'habite au Mali et je ne m'en porte pas plus mal   :Twisted Evil:  (mis à part la connexion internet assez lente par rapport à la france   :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## lesourbe

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

>  *lesourbe wrote:*    *nico_calais wrote:*   dans quel monde on va... 
> 
> Monde, j en sais rien, mais en France les utilisateurs de Linux devront, soit apprendre à vivre sans culture (et regarder TF1 pour nous finir), soit renoncer à leurs convictions (plutot aller en prison, d'où probablement le choix suivant), soit basculer dans l'illégalité et risquer de lourdes amendes. 750 E ca fait quand même mal au fortepeuille.
> 
> Enfin en attendant je vous convie à commencer ou continuer le boycott et de répandre la bonne parole, ils finiront par arriver à dire que la chute des ventes de CD/DVD n'est pas uniquement dûe au piratage.
> ...

 

entre ça et le risque de second tour lepen/sarko ... je sais que l'idée commence à faire ça place... 

alors le canada, c est bien ?

----------

## babos

2007 arrive, qui voter?

Pitié, tout ce que je demande c'est d'éviter pour l'instant un second tour Lepen Sarkozy, je ne veux pas à avoir choisir entre deux candidats populistes.

Personnelement je ne peux choisir entre ces deux candidats;

Pou mwen sé mèm bagay, la même chose.

----------

## sireyessire

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> entre ça et le risque de second tour lepen/sarko ... je sais que l'idée commence à faire ça place... 
> 
> alors le canada, c est bien ?

 ouais ça doit être bien le canada, maintenant il y fait quand même froid (c'est pas que ça me dérange spécialement, mais un habitué des températures douces du sud risque d'avoir un choc) et c'est près des USA, alors entre ce texte de la france ou de l'europe et le couple MPAA et RIAA, c'est choisir le moins pire (et eux c'est pas $750 qu'ils vont de demander   :Confused:  ).

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Bon alors si on dois aller tous en prison je pensai réunir des fonds pour construire une prison pour nous, une prison open-source quoi, tout le monde aurait les plans de la prison s'il veut fait une sortie discrète le soir etc..................................

----------

## lesourbe

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Bon alors si on dois aller tous en prison je pensai réunir des fonds pour construire une prison pour nous, une prison open-source quoi, tout le monde aurait les plans de la prison s'il veut fait une sortie discrète le soir etc..................................

 

pas de porte dérobée ni de passage secret dans une prison open source...

et puis prison et open source, ca doit pas se retrouver dans la même phrase.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> et puis prison et open source, ca doit pas se retrouver dans la même phrase.

 

Roooo excuse moi, c'était juste une pointe d'humour.

----------

## lesourbe

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

>  *lesourbe wrote:*   et puis prison et open source, ca doit pas se retrouver dans la même phrase. 
> 
> Roooo excuse moi, c'était juste une pointe d'humour.

 

c'était répondu avec (le même ?) humour  :Smile: 

----------

## lesourbe

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> C'est l'exprès qui me l'apprend
> 
> cette commission va devoir harmoniser un texte pourri et un texte encore plus pourri.
> 
> si c'est plutôt la version du sénat qui passe : commencez à enlever DeCSS (qui permet de regarder les DVD sous notre OS cheri) à défaut vous devriez vous acquitter d une amende de 750 euros.

 

l'express se serait-il empressé (hou le jeu de mots) ?

Je ne vois cette news relayée nulle part ... serait-ce du vent ?

Où en est on ? quelqu'un sait ?

----------

## Temet

Bah, t'as vu des vrais articles sur la DADVSI toi?

Moi pas ... juste des petits articles de seconde zone.

Les infos sont répendues par les médias ... tu penses qu'ils vont dénoncer une loi qui bosse pour eux???

Perso, c'est pas cette loi qui m'empêchera de lire mes DVD sous nux... elle m'empechera juste de dl la libcss sur un mirroir français...

----------

## lesourbe

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Perso, c'est pas cette loi qui m'empêchera de lire mes DVD sous nux... elle m'empechera juste de dl la libcss sur un mirroir français...

 

techniquement, j'vais dire à voir.

Possession de decss : 750 Euros d'amende.

lire des DVDs ... a priori, deCSS ne suffira plus et l'interoperabilité n'est plus au goût du jour.

----------

## Temet

Non non et non!!!

decss = 750 euros d'amendes SI tu te fais choper et qu'on veut vraiment, mais vraiment te faire chier!!!

Tu crois que les forces de polices vont taffer pour savoir qui utilise decss? Faudrait déjà les former pour Linux. Faut arrêter, c'est pas applicable, point barre!

Le pétard est interdit en France et pourtant une part ENORME de jeunes (et même moins jeunes) se pourrissent la santé et conduisent complètement shootés avec cette merde.

Si decss ne suffira plus, il y aura autre chose, stou!

Lis ca > http://ploum.frimouvy.org/?2006/03/05/99-defendre-le-droit-sacre-a-l-infraction

Ca te fera du bien!   :Laughing: 

----------

## lesourbe

le soucis avec ce genre de réaction c'est qu'on est content, les lois ne nous plaisent pas, donc on fraude et du coup rien a foutre.

mais bon, chacun vit dans le monde qu'il veut.

C'est vrai que c'est pas parce que c'est interdit qu'on peut pas le faire, mais c'est pas pour celà qu'on doit ignorer ce genre de lois.

----------

## kwenspc

Certes les DRM seront tout à fait "cassable" mais je suis d'accord avec lesourbe : c'est pas pour autant qu'on doit laisser faire.

Ils commencent avec la loi DADVSI, mais où s'arreteront-ils?

Je sais que l'analogie est un peu "grosse" mais avec le CPE on a eu droit à des réactions : "c'est pas une loi si grave, elle s'arrete dès qu'on a plus de 25ans" (par exemple)

Réaction idiote. Quid des lois et/ou modification futures rallongant la periode de ce type de contrat etc...?

Je crois que les lois comme DADVSI (ou CPE ou autre du genre) sont des lois "tests". Si le peuple ne dit rien alors on peut aller plus loin. 

Petit à petit on peut vite grignotter de bons gros morceaux sur la liberté individuelle et autre.

C'est peut-être parano de ma part, mais mieus vaut éviter de mettre le pied à l'étrier que d'essayer plus tard d'arreter un cheval incontrolable (ou mieux vaut prévenir que guérir etc... il y en a tout plein de ce genre de phrase ^^)

Mais, dans le pire des cas, je rejoint Temet : il nous reste alors, à chacun, le droit à l'infraction.

----------

## Temet

Je n'ignore pas la loi en général.

Je paye ma redevance télé ... pourtant ça ne le mérite pas des masses.

Qu'on punisse le téléchargement illégal de musique et de films (encore les films, c'est pas toujours évident et les histoires de zone, ça fait chier aussi!) c'est une chose, qu'on nous empêche d'écouter CDs et DVDs parce qu'on a choisi d'utiliser Linux, c'en est une autre!  :Wink: 

Y a une partie qui me parait légitime, l'autre non.

----------

## lesourbe

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Je n'ignore pas la loi en général.
> 
> Je paye ma redevance télé ... pourtant ça ne le mérite pas des masses.
> 
> Qu'on punisse le téléchargement illégal de musique et de films (encore les films, c'est pas toujours évident et les histoires de zone, ça fait chier aussi!) c'est une chose, qu'on nous empêche d'écouter CDs et DVDs parce qu'on a choisi d'utiliser Linux, c'en est une autre! 
> ...

 

le soucis c'est que c'est pas à nous (en tant que peuple) de décider de ce qui est légitime ou non, sinon on vivrait dans une démocratie.

et ce choix peut se comprendre pour un particulier, mais pour un professionnel ?

qu en est il du developpement de linux si linux ne lit plus les DVDs, CDs audio ?

----------

## Temet

Je me permets de mettre en doute la quantité d'OS Linux utilisée professionnellement pour lire des DVD vidéos.

D'autre part, je ne me rappelle pas que la loi parle d'une interdiction concernant les CD audios.

----------

## lesourbe

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Je me permets de mettre en doute la quantité d'OS Linux utilisée professionnellement pour lire des DVD vidéos.

 

crois tu que linux serait ce qu il est sans DeCSS ou la lecture des CDs ?

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> D'autre part, je ne me rappelle pas que la loi parle d'une interdiction concernant les CD audios.

 

si c est DRMisé c'est interdit de contourner, ce sera DRMisé, sois en sûr.

----------

## Temet

Pour le moment, tous les CD copycontrol que j'ai sont passés très bien sur mes lecteurs CD/DVD.

Ensuite, ils ont très bien été codés en mp3 ... car c'est la première chose que je fais quand j'achète un CD. (oui bah mon lecteur mp3 est vieux ... il ne lit pas l'OGG :'()

----------

## yoyo

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Pour le moment, tous les CD copycontrol que j'ai sont passés très bien sur mes lecteurs CD/DVD.

 Tu as bien de la chance ! Perso tous les cd "copycontrol" sont retournés chez le revendeur car aucun ne passait sur mon lecteur DVD de salon alors que sur mon pc ils passaient sans problème, que j'ai pu les copier (et dans ce cas où est le "copycontrol" ???) et les encoder sans aucune difficulté.

C'est un sujet qui me mets hors de moi ces DRM !!!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Comment puis-je apporter ma contribution à des chanteurs(euses) (plus tous ceux qui sont derrière : musiciens, paroliers, compositeurs etc.) qui d'après moi le méritent ??

De même que tous ceux qui téléchargent des Go de mp3s (mais comment font-ils pour tous les écouter ??? Ils doivent n'en écouter que 10% ou alors ils passent leur vie avec des écouteurs sur la tête !! Surtout quand on voit ce qui est téléchargé ...).

Le modèle qui me conviendrait le plus serait celui du shareware : tu écoutes, ça te plaît, tu achètes, ça ne te plaît pas tu supprimes. Je me suis déjà fait avoir avec des albums ne contenant qu'un ou deux titres corrects et le reste à jeter aux orties. Et ça m'ennerve presqu'autant que de ne pas pouvoir rétribuer un artiste qui le mérite ama.

----------

## lesourbe

le soucis pour moi, c'est la légitimité des DRMs elles-mêmes, elles mettent en péril notre droit (si ce n'est notre pouvoir) de lire ce qu'on pourrait acheter.

Le futur des DRMs pour les DVDs, pour l'instant c'est sans linux (enfin sans GPL).

Allez à la fnac et regardez le recto de la pochette du DVD du film (je sais pas ce qu'il vaut) The Islands ... 

C est vers ça que ça va tendre.

----------

## sireyessire

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> le soucis pour moi, c'est la légitimité des DRMs elles-mêmes, elles mettent en péril notre droit (si ce n'est notre pouvoir) de lire ce qu'on pourrait acheter.
> 
> Le futur des DRMs pour les DVDs, pour l'instant c'est sans linux (enfin sans GPL).
> 
> Allez à la fnac et regardez le recto de la pochette du DVD du film (je sais pas ce qu'il vaut) The Islands ... 
> ...

 

Qu'est ce qu'elle a la pochette du DVD de The Island?

----------

## Temet

@yoyo : oui je suis d'accord! Quand je parlais de mes lecteurs CD/DVD, je pensais à ceux de mon PC  :Mad: 

Sinon c'est vrai que par exemple j'ai connu M en pompant les mp3 d'un pote ... ensuite j'ai acheté le même jour les 3 albums (à l'époque y en avait que 3) car j'adorais. Red hot pareil ... en fait, y a une grosse moitié de mes CDs, je ne les aurais pas achetés si j'avais pas pompé les mp3 sur un pote.

Il y a aussi l'effet inverse, celui dont tu parles... à savoir que j'étais grand fan de Red Hot à l'époque BSSM et One Hot Minute, j'étais mitigé sur Californication ... et j'ai acheté By The Way le jour de sa sortie, car j'aimais bien By The Way... qu'on entendait partout et qui est la SEULE chanson qui bouge de ce CD. La le dernier qui vient de sortir, je l'ai écouté en mp3 d'abord... et je sais que je ne l'acheterai pas!

Cependant, je connais des personnes qui n'achètent plus un seul CD ... et c'est là le problème!

Moi j'aime ma boite, mon livret, mon DVD avec les bonus (j'adooooore les bonus, les making off et autre conneries dont la plupart des gens se foutent).

Pis bon, je ne suis pas un mauvais consommateur quand j'aime: j'ai vu Batman Begins 2 fois au ciné et j'ai acheté le DVD le jour de sa sortie! (oui bah je suis fan de Nolan et Christian Bale donc forcément ... ça aide! lol)

@lesourbe : le film est une bouse mais je me demande bien ce qu'il y a marqué derrière. Ceci dit ... le film trainait en divx il a déjà de nombreux mois de ça! ^^ En tout cas n'achète pas le DVD, il ne mérite pas!

Enfin moi je ne pense pas que cette loi changera quelque chose, à part pour ptet ceux qui pompent toute la journée et se retrouvent avec 30 Go de mp3. Maintenant, j'ai ptet tort! ^^

----------

## lesourbe

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  *lesourbe wrote:*   le soucis pour moi, c'est la légitimité des DRMs elles-mêmes, elles mettent en péril notre droit (si ce n'est notre pouvoir) de lire ce qu'on pourrait acheter.
> 
> Le futur des DRMs pour les DVDs, pour l'instant c'est sans linux (enfin sans GPL).
> 
> Allez à la fnac et regardez le recto de la pochette du DVD du film (je sais pas ce qu'il vaut) The Islands ... 
> ...

 

prérequis pour être lu sur un PC :

windows, le player machin (fourni avec), et une connexion internet.

et une connexion internet ...   :Shocked: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

>  *sireyessire wrote:*    *lesourbe wrote:*   le soucis pour moi, c'est la légitimité des DRMs elles-mêmes, elles mettent en péril notre droit (si ce n'est notre pouvoir) de lire ce qu'on pourrait acheter.
> 
> Le futur des DRMs pour les DVDs, pour l'instant c'est sans linux (enfin sans GPL).
> 
> Allez à la fnac et regardez le recto de la pochette du DVD du film (je sais pas ce qu'il vaut) The Islands ... 
> ...

 

NON ils auraient pas osé quand même?

----------

## Temet

Vache!   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Et après ils vont s'étonner que le DVD se vende moins ou revienne à l'envoyeur!

----------

## yoyo

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> et une connexion internet ...  

  Cool ... Alors tous ceux qui se seront équipés en lecteur de dvd portable (dans les voitures etc.) et les loueurs de dvd (dans les TGV par exemple) l'ont tous dans l'os.

Excellentissime !! Mais je crois que je vais quand même pleurer ...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Vache!   
> 
> Et après ils vont s'étonner que le DVD se vende moins ou revienne à l'envoyeur!

 

et ils vont dire que c'est la faute au piratage et aux OS libres ...

----------

## dapsaille

Et bien .. je vais rajouter quelque chose très simple :

 Je suis près à me priver de films (ceci dit je n'aime que les "vieux" films) sans aucuns soucis

et mes gouts musicaux sont tels qu'il m'est quasimment impossible de trouver mes artistes préférés à la FNAC , 

je les commande directement dans les boites de prod (pas cher en plus) ..

 Bon bref si ils veulent nous prendre pour des vaches à lait , je me ferais boeuf ^^

----------

## Temet

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *lesourbe wrote:*   et une connexion internet ...    Cool ... Alors tous ceux qui se seront équipés en lecteur de dvd portable (dans les voitures etc.) et les loueurs de dvd (dans les TGV par exemple) l'ont tous dans l'os.
> 
> Excellentissime !! Mais je crois que je vais quand même pleurer ...  

 

Mais nan, c'est juste si tu veux lire sur un PayCay ^^

----------

## Enlight

Moi j'ai une question con... mais comment l'industrie du disque peut-elle mal se porter alors que le/la moindre clanpin/pouffiasse pas connu(e) ni rien qui vient brailler à la télé reçoit son disque d'or dans la semaine...

----------

## dapsaille

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Moi j'ai une question con... mais comment l'industrie du disque peut-elle mal se porter alors que le/la moindre clanpin/pouffiasse pas connu(e) ni rien qui vient brailler à la télé reçoit son disque d'or dans la semaine...

 

+1 l'industrie du disque ne se porte pas mal ne t'en fait pas ^^

 et quand j'entend à la bac (boite a con) Mister Negre dire que le prix payé est celui de l'art et pas du média 

(rapport au prix du mp3 (oupssss WMA pardon) en dl) et bien ca ne doit pas valoir grand chose alors ^^

et que justifie le prix du dvd par rapport à la vhs ? les bonus ??? hahahaha

----------

## kopp

Parce qu'elles coûtent cher ces poufiasses  :Smile: 

Nan plujs sérieusements, ils se portent mal parce qu'il n'ont plus 10% d'augmentation des bénéfices mais seulement 5 ....

(je dis des chiffres au pif, mais c'est l'idée)

Le jour où les majors seront en déficit, ben on n'est pas près de le voir !

Pour the Island, si je me souviens bien, le film est une pub pour windows de plus d'une heure 30, alors rien d'étonnant hein.

Pour le copycontrol, moi j'ai un CD qui a ce dispositif, eh bien ils passent sur tous les lecteurs que j'ai essayé, sauf les deux de mon pc...

Au final : je l'écoute jamais ce CD vu que j'ai pas pu le rippé pour ma bibliothèque ou mon balladeur MP3...

Sinon, comme la plupart d'entre vous, j'aurais pas acheté 90% de mes CD si je n'avais pas à une époque fait du download. J'aurais jamais connu Metallica au point d'en acheter 10 albums, de même que pour System of a Down ou autres. Parce que ce qu'on en entend à la radio, à savoir pas grand chose : j'ai entendu Lonely day l'autre fois, et Enter Sandman une autre, eh bien moi, je n'achète pas pour ça.

L'écoute à la fnac, faut écouter les CD qu'on nous choisit, et encore faut que les postes soient libres/fonctionnent. Alors voilou.

La simple raison de tout cela, c'est que les majors veulent nous ...

A partir du moment où les DRM seront légalisés et présent sur les cd/dvd, je n'en acheterai plus.

EDIT : remarque sur le message de dapsaille : tu sais les DVd à 30euros, y a pas besoin de bonus hein...

C'est vrai ça coute tellement cher à fabriquer un dvd + boite, au moins... ouhla... 50cts ... les pauvres s'ils ne font pas 2 ou 3000 % de bénéf, c'est pas facile à vivre, surtout quand le film en salle à déjà remboursé deux ou trois fois les investissements  :Smile: 

----------

## anigel

Vaste sujet, mais ce qui fait plaisir, c'est que tout le monde est d'accord pour dire qu'il y a abus.

Pour revenir brièvement sur la question des bénéfices des "ayant-droits", j'avais lu voilà déjà un moment un article qui expliquait, en détails, le fonctionnement de la sacro-sainte SACEM, et surtout, le mode de calcul des fameux "bénéfices en baisse" engendrés par le piratage. C'était assez édifiant : en simplifiant, ça donnait

```
pertes pour l'industrie = nombre d'albums piratées
```

Ce qui sous-entend que les gens qui ont téléchargé un album sont présumés acheteurs. Fatalement, avec le développement d'internet, le manque à gagner augmente !

Je pense alors à ces dizaines de jeunes, sans un radis en poche, certains qui travaillent pour se payer leurs études, et qui écoutent de la musique gratuite, téléchargée sur leur lecteur mp3. Ils profitent de cette musique gratuitement, mais, tout le monde le sait, ils n'auraient de toute façon pas eu les moyens d'acheter ces albums, même si le mp3 n'avait pas existé, ils ont déjà tellement de mal à acheter leur steack... Doit-on, en plus, punir ces criminels de la culture pour accès frauduleux à la musique ? Il faudra dès lors inscrire un tel délit dans le code pénal !

Le problème, c'est aussi le prix de la musique, et plus généralement, de la culture, sensée être gratuite en France, mais qui se trouve de plus en plus monnayée, et souvent assez largement.

Je pense à un exemple récent, celui de l'INA (qui est l'avenir de votre mémoire, surtout si vous avez les moyens  :Laughing: ). Depuis quelques temps, cet institut propose, moyennant finance, de revoir des émissions anciennes, numérisées afin de ne pas tomber dans l'oubli. Mais mais mais... cet institut, national, n'est-il pas déjà financé par nos impôts ? A quoi servent donc les oboles versées chaque année pour la bàc (je ne connaissais pas le terme, mais ça correspond bien, je trouve ^^) ? Il faudra donc, payer le poste de TV, puis verser l'impôt pour le service public de télévision, lequel nous abreuve de publicités sur lesquels les chaînes se rétribuent aussi. Et, maintenant, il faudra aussi payer pour accéder aux anciennes émissions ? Je ne parle même pas de l'exception culturelle dont cause le lien dans ma signature, ça en deviendrait presque comique : page d'accueil de l'INA, je cite : "100 000 émissions TV et radio à consulter, et ce n'est qu'un début !". 1 clic plus loin, sur "Education et culture", je cite toujours : "Une collection de près de 300 vidéos, fruit d'une sélection raisonnée et rigoureuse privilégiant les contenus et la qualité de réalisation, est à votre disposition.". Faites le calcul.

Moins de 300 médias, sur plus de 100 000 à disposition. Y'a pas à dire, le rayonnement culturel de la France prend de plus en plus la couleur du billet de banque. Pourquoi censurer ainsi l'accès à la culture, en opérant une telle sélection par l'argent ?

Je vais alors ressortir mon Chateaubriand : "Recomposez, si vous le pouvez, les fictions aristocratiques ; essayez de persuader au pauvre, lorsqu’il saura bien lire et ne croira plus, lorsqu’il possédera la même instruction que vous, essayez de lui persuader qu’il doit se soumettre à toutes les privations, tandis que son voisin possède mille fois le superflu : pour dernière ressource il vous faudra le tuer.".

Je ne pousse pas mon raisonnement plus avant, vous aurez compris qui joue le rôle du pauvre.

----------

## Temet

Oui j'avais vu il y a pu la perte estimée par le SACEM (ou un autre truc à la con, me rappelle pas) par morceau téléchargé ... et un mec qui avait fait un rapide calcul qui montrait que la perte estimée excédait LARGEMENT le PIB mondial ...

... mais non, puisque je vous dis qu'on ne se fout pas de nous! ^^

----------

## kopp

Et oui, en France on se vante d'être une démocratie, qui plus est plutôt socialiste, mais au final, le peuple on s'en fout !

Je trouve que tu as fait un très bon exposé des problèmes, Anigel.

Malheureusement, on a beau protester, on n'a pas l'argent nécessaire à acheter les voix des politiques comme les majors, il est donc difficile de lutter. Surtout que je ne suis même pas sûr que les majors aient à acheter les hommes politiques, vues leur actions en général.

----------

## Temet

Je crois que depuis que j'ai eu l'age de penser un peu politique, je n'ai jamais eu l'impression d'être dans une démocratie... J'ai le droit de voter tous les 5 ans pour des mecs qui peuvent faire tout un tas de conneries dont je ne veux pas par la suite... Si je vote pour les autres, ils feront tout un tas de conneries dont je ne veux pas non plus. Si avoir deux (ou plusieurs) choix tous vérolés (Ms powered sans doute), c'est pas vraiment une démocratie.

Il serait temps qu'on reprenne la Bastille les amis!!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## lesourbe

A ne pas oublier également : dans la version Sénat, le filtrage sur les postes clients (votre firewall sous linux par exemple) à l'aide d'un programme imposé par les FAI.

----------

## dapsaille

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> A ne pas oublier également : dans la version Sénat, le filtrage sur les postes clients (votre firewall sous linux par exemple) à l'aide d'un programme imposé par les FAI.

 

ok ok ok ...

 Bon la c'est la goutte d'eau qui fait déborder le vase ...

avec areva (boite privée) qui obtient le secret d'état sur ses activités c'est la goutte qui fait que je me casses en espagne ...

aller tcho !!

----------

## Mickael

Je sais pas si vous avez déjà vu cet extrait video tiré du magazine complément d'enquête. C'est une preuve en soi que les majors du disques dépassent les règles de l'entendement en ce qui concerne la législation existante d'une part et les lois à venir puisqu'ils les font !!

http://www.linuxorable.net/IMG/wmv/chantage.wmv

EDIT : N'acheter plus de CD/DVD de chez eux et surtout des supports vierges !!

http://www.odebi.org/boycothon/

----------

## dapsaille

Bah en ce qui me concerne je me passe de la taxe cd/dvd ...

 bah ouais ne manquerait plus que ca que je paye des majors pour pouvoir graver mes backups de softs "communistes"

 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

EDIT= et pis merde alors .. y'as des pays ou certains ont les "corones" de dire nous on privatise le pétrole et on envoie chier les compagnies ou d'autres choses

et en france on se fait slurper par ces grosses boites .... vomitif .. la france est trop trop en retard sur ce point la comme tant d'autres ..

j'arrete de suivre ces infos la car ca me donne des envies d'etre injuste comme nous le montre nos tetes pensantes :/Last edited by dapsaille on Wed Jun 07, 2006 12:50 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## creuvard

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> A ne pas oublier également : dans la version Sénat, le filtrage sur les postes clients (votre firewall sous linux par exemple) à l'aide d'un programme imposé par les FAI.

 

Ha ouais la je dois dire qu'ils font fort.

Ya pas à dire ils sont doués.  Pondre une telle mer** et la rendre obligatoire moi je dit chapeau   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: Last edited by creuvard on Wed Jun 07, 2006 12:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Temet

@dapsaille : il me semble que les FAI étaient pas trop d'accord.

@MickTux : le mec qui fait une vidéo pour dénoncer les DRMs en wmv ... je crois qu'il n'a pas compris grand chose à la vie! ^^

Les supports vierges tu peux les commander à l'étranger à moins de moitié prix... Y a un site luxembourgeois je crois ou t'as 9 euros de frais de port ... donc si t'as des potes, tu fais une commande groupée et t'économises MOULTE pépettes.

Note que moi je ne m'en suis jamais servi, mon graveur DVD n'a pas du graver 10 DVD en un an ... donc bon ^^

----------

## Mickael

 *Temet wrote:*   

> @dapsaille : il me semble que les FAI étaient pas trop d'accord.
> 
> @MickTux : le mec qui fait une vidéo pour dénoncer les DRMs en wmv ... je crois qu'il n'a pas compris grand chose à la vie! ^^
> 
> Les supports vierges tu peux les commander à l'étranger à moins de moitié prix... Y a un site luxembourgeois je crois ou t'as 9 euros de frais de port ... donc si t'as des potes, tu fais une commande groupée et t'économises MOULTE pépettes.
> ...

 

++ pour le format de la video, je n'avais pas fait gaffe. En ce qui me concerne mes cd/dvd je ne les prends plus en FRANCE.

----------

## Nirna

Tiens, c'est marrant...

L'un des cosignataires de l'amendement sénatorial ci-dessus me rappelle vaguement une petite (je m'autocensure) qui a été maintes fois poursuivie et relaxée, notamment dans le cadre d'une affaire qui a, une fois de plus, fait des vagues il y a quelques jours  :Mr. Green: 

On pourra toujours lui demander des conseils sur la relaxe !

Ne le prenez pas trop à coeur, ce n'est finalement qu'un jeu, mais sur invitation seulement...

----------

## Mickael

 *creuvard wrote:*   

>  *lesourbe wrote:*   A ne pas oublier également : dans la version Sénat, le filtrage sur les postes clients (votre firewall sous linux par exemple) à l'aide d'un programme imposé par les FAI. 
> 
> Ha ouais la je dois dire qu'ils font fort.
> 
> Ya pas à dire ils sont doués.  Pondre une telle mer** et la rendre obligatoire moi je dit chapeau       

 

CE que j'aime (  :Confused:  ) c'est le (URGENT) dans l'entête du document.

----------

## nico_calais

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

>  *lesourbe wrote:*   A ne pas oublier également : dans la version Sénat, le filtrage sur les postes clients (votre firewall sous linux par exemple) à l'aide d'un programme imposé par les FAI. 
> 
> ok ok ok ...
> 
>  Bon la c'est la goutte d'eau qui fait déborder le vase ...
> ...

 

J'ai un pote en Angola qui a déjà ces problèmes là. il peut pas télécharger en P2P car les ports sont bloqués au niveau de son FAI. Mais en ce qu'il lui concerne, il a d'autres combines qui lui coutent un peu mais qui resteront moins cher que le cinéma ou le dvd.

empecher le P2P ne resolvera pas le problème. C'est une consequence et non une cause. 

La cause, c'est le prix trop élevé des produits et services proposés (9 euros la place de ciné, 25 euros le DVD, etc.) et des mesures anti-piratages mises en place. Obliger l'utilisation de tel lecteur DVD, devoir avoir une connexion internet pour pouvoir lire un DVD, ce sont deux arguments qui feront que je n'acheterai pas le DVD. 

En contre partie on a la possibilité d'avoir ce même film avant sa sortie au cinéma (si on est fan de VO), de le ravoir en tres bonne qualité avant qu'il ne sorte en DVD, sans aucune contrainte et tout ça pour pas un rond.

----------

## dapsaille

Grosso modo

un media super pour profiter de bons produits vs un media au methode essouflées ..

 vite vite etouffons le nouveau-né avant qu'il ne crie ...

----------

## lesourbe

les premiers pleurs

quelqu'un lui dit ?

et pis ca par exemple :

Arte Vod

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> La configuration requise pour bénéficier de notre service est la suivante :
> 
> Système d'exploitation : PC équipé de Windows 98 SE, ME, 2000 ou XP
> ...

 

----------

## Temet

@lesourbe : ENORME !!!!   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## nico_calais

mouhahahaha

----------

## dapsaille

J'ai vu pour artevod.com hier

j'avais raté un reportage et j'était pret à payer ..

ca m'as coupé la chique ...

----------

## kwenspc

idem

je voulais regarder un film il y a un mois... ça m'a dégouté.

----------

## boozo

@ lesourbe : et pourtant le pb n'est pas récent... on aurait pu croire que depuis... mais non !   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Les premières victimes déclarées semble-t-il ; j'en prends acte   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Il va falloir réagir. Vraiment. Du lobbying des fondations opensources au moment des élections me semblerait salutaire non ?!

----------

## anigel

Dans la série des sites bien en vue, et qui ne marchent pas si on n'est pas sous Windows : www.fdjeux.com.

Jouer au LOTO, oui, mais alors sous windows uniquement, avec la JVM MS uniquement !

Sinon, je profite de cette 2ème intervention pour rappeler à tout le monde que les modérateurs de ce forum sont plutôt compréhensifs (voire même, participent  :Laughing:  ), mais que par contre, il reste hors de question de faire l'apologie du piratage. Râler contre les contradictions de notre système légal, aucun problème, il n'y a même pas besoin de jugement de valeur, il suffit de constater  :Wink: , mais veillez à ne pas aller trop loin.

Sans aller jusqu'à s'expatrier, des moyens simples de protestation existent : abstenez-vous d'acheter, tout simplement. après, si vraiment vous ne pouvez pas vous empêcher d'écouter / regarder une oeuvre, c'est qu'elle mérite d'être achetée / louée. Pensez-y   :Wink:  !

----------

## dapsaille

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Dans la série des sites bien en vue, et qui ne marchent pas si on n'est pas sous Windows : www.fdjeux.com.
> 
> Jouer au LOTO, oui, mais alors sous windows uniquement, avec la JVM MS uniquement !
> 
> Sinon, je profite de cette 2ème intervention pour rappeler à tout le monde que les modérateurs de ce forum sont plutôt compréhensifs (voire même, participent  ), mais que par contre, il reste hors de question de faire l'apologie du piratage. Râler contre les contradictions de notre système légal, aucun problème, il n'y a même pas besoin de jugement de valeur, il suffit de constater , mais veillez à ne pas aller trop loin.
> ...

 

Mon chèr Anigel j'apprécie toujours autant ta façon de nous rappeller les règles de ce forum tout en ne prenant pas le risque de froisser nos mentalités de barbus ^^

Mais il est vrai que certaines fois je me dis que quittes à être dans l'illégalité autant le faire à fond (ces propos n'engagent que moi)

----------

## xaviermiller

je ne pense pas : il y a la loi et la morale ; parfois on doit enfreindre la loi, mais jamais la morale.

et perso, je vois le piratage comme immoral, surtout en tant que musicien  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Hum ... j'ai vu des musiciens que ça ne dérangeait pas de cracker les softs de MAO W$ ... la morale est sélective il me semble  :Wink: 

(ceci dit je suis d'accord avec toi ... "en avoir marre des cracks" est une des raisons qui m'ont fait switcher sous nux ^^)

----------

## xaviermiller

bien sûr, "tout le monde" pirate un peu trop vite.

Il y a quelques années, j'ai décidé de me "mettre en ordre", et j'ai choisi, puis acheté si nécessaire les logiciels que j'utilise. Autant dire que je n'utilise pas MS Office, mais ai bien la licence Windows, et des softs de musique que j'utilise (et qui ne tournent pas sous wine).

Très bon exercice d'ailleurs : choisir la version qui convient à son utilisation : la light à 30$? la full-pro-que-je-n'utiliserai-qu'à-1%-mais-que-j'ai-"gratuitement"-via-mon-pote à 1000$ ?

----------

## Temet

Moi ce qui m'énerve c'est d'avoir besoin d'Office ... pas pour moi, mais A CAUSE des autres... tout ça à cause du règne de .doc ...  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

(c'est tellement beau un doc LaTeX pourtant ^^)

----------

## kwenspc

ou un .odt aussi  :')   en plus c'est normalisé ISO maintenant!

----------

## dapsaille

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Moi ce qui m'énerve c'est d'avoir besoin d'Office ... pas pour moi, mais A CAUSE des autres... tout ça à cause du règne de .doc ...  
> 
> (c'est tellement beau un doc LaTeX pourtant ^^)

 

perso j'ai trouvé une solution = j'exécute toutes les personnes de mon entourage qui utilisent msoffice ^^

----------

## kwenspc

[ma vie]

à ma boite je suis obligé de faire les documents en .doc, j'utilise des templates prévus à cet effet...et bien sous openoffice sur ma gentoo : no problem!

sur le ouinouin qui tourne sur un ptit laptop à côté... crash de word!

[/ma vie]

Ah sinon un truc : les DRM, c'est les majors qui les veulent (en grosse partie! si ce n'est à 100%). or les majors : elle n'editent presque aucun artiste interessant   :Razz:  (bon c'est vite dis malheureusement...y en a quelques rares bons artistes qui ont été assze bêtes de faire un contrat avec ce type de boite snifff)

achetez indépendant!

----------

## idodesuke

le "A CAUSE des autres" c'est aussi ce qui me prend la tête mais bon...

----------

## lesourbe

[ma vie]je fais mes courses tranquille quand un bon ami m'interpelle (au rayon littérature humm ... oui bon, BD).

On discute de choses et d'autres, ça femme revient avec sa mome pas très vieille avec le dernier Henry Potier (celui à la cicatrice et à la baguette magique)...

Je demande si je peux lire le recto... et là, rebelotte, PC sous windows, le player livré avec et une connexion internet.

J'informe mon bon ami de ce qu'il risque en mettant ce DVD dans son PC, il a l'air stupéfait, mais il déboursera quand même ses vingt et des euros

[/ma vie]

y'a eu tellement de conneries de dites, si peu d'information et tant de désinformation (et parfois à grands frais), sans parler des différentes versions suivant les amendements, que le pekin moyen qui ne s'intéresse pas de près à cette monstruosité ne s'y retrouve pas (on n'est carrement au courant de rien)...

Passez l'info !

----------

## lesourbe

 *anigel wrote:*   

> mais que par contre, il reste hors de question de faire l'apologie du piratage. Râler contre les contradictions de notre système légal, aucun problème, il n'y a même pas besoin de jugement de valeur, il suffit de constater , mais veillez à ne pas aller trop loin.
> 
> Sans aller jusqu'à s'expatrier, des moyens simples de protestation existent : abstenez-vous d'acheter, tout simplement. après, si vraiment vous ne pouvez pas vous empêcher d'écouter / regarder une oeuvre, c'est qu'elle mérite d'être achetée / louée. Pensez-y   !

 

acheter le dernier Henry Potier et regarder la pochette, parce qu'on peut pas / s'est interdit de le voir sous l'OS qu'on utilise.

Je pense qu'on peut donc trouver, dans certains cas, une justification au piratage ... dans certains cas.

on est dans l'apologie là, non ?

----------

## CryoGen

Si cette "loi" passe il faudra encore attendre le decret d'application non ? et ca en france tout le monde sait qu'on peut l'attendre longtemps   :Exclamation: 

Le probleme c'est que tout le monde en dehors de l'info se fout de cette loi qui (ils le pensent) ne les concerne pas ou alors ils ne sont meme pas au courant. Et comme en france les informaticiens ne sont jamais prie au serieux (genre on fait que pirater, on sait pas s'amuser etc quoi) ben duc oup ca va passé comme une lettre à la poste et tout le monde l'aura profond quand on ne pourra plus lire nos CD acheté sur un auto radio parce que pas compatible avec la protection utilisé ou alors faudra le changer tout les 2 mois etc....

& Vive la france ^^

(moi je suis deja parti pour ceux qui ne le saurai pas encore   :Twisted Evil:  )

----------

## lesourbe

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Si cette "loi" passe il faudra encore attendre le decret d'application non ? et ca en france tout le monde sait qu'on peut l'attendre longtemps  
> 
> 

 

Ils ont déclaré l'urgence pour cette loi, la marche forcée quoi, à mon avis s'ils cedent pas, ils vont essayer de faire ça vite, certainement pendant les vacances, pour faire le moins de bruit possible.

----------

## idodesuke

pfff

internet != échanges

internet == commerce

edit: franchement j'aurais bien ajouté un truc mais y a dire on l'a dans le c..

si si ne n'est que pour la musique ce sont les artistes eux même qui peuvent y faire quelque chose... nous je vois pas ce k'on peut faire de plus...

----------

## GNUtoo

as t'on le droit de retourner les dvd copycontol chez le vendeur s'ils peuvent etre lu mais pas copies(avec vobcopy)?Last edited by GNUtoo on Wed Jun 07, 2006 8:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## boozo

 *idodesuke wrote:*   

> si ne n'est que pour la musique ce sont les artistes eux même qui peuvent y faire quelque chose... nous je vois pas ce k'on peut faire de plus...

 

boycotter l'achat desdit médias mais attendu que nous sommes 0.2% de la population a utiliser des Unix pour faire large ben voilà où nous en sommes réduit...

Du reste quid des Mac ? Qu'en pensent les devs BSD de la réutilisation "surprenante" du fruit de leur travail et du Savoir commun contenu dans les OS-X mmmmh ?  sympa le respect des licences   :Confused: 

----------

## GNUtoo

 *boozo wrote:*   

>  *idodesuke wrote:*   si ne n'est que pour la musique ce sont les artistes eux même qui peuvent y faire quelque chose... nous je vois pas ce k'on peut faire de plus... 
> 
> boycotter l'achat desdit médias mais attendu que nous sommes 0.2% de la population a utiliser des Unix pour faire large ben voilà où nous en sommes réduit...
> 
> Du reste quid des Mac ? Qu'en pensent les devs BSD de la réutilisation "surprenante" du fruit de leur travail et du Savoir commun contenu dans les OS-X mmmmh ?  sympa le respect des licences  

 

la base de OX-X est libre sous une licence non copyelft

ca s'apelle darwin et tu as:

OpenDarwin

MacOSX

GNU/Darwin

mais comme c'est une licence non copyleft ils peuvent faire ce qu'ils veulent dont ne pas redisreibuer les sources du kernel x86 de MacOSX

je  m'inquieterai plutot de microsoft qui a pris de OpenBSD pour son stack tcp/ip (windows NT (lequel?)) ou des multiples routeurs a base de OpenBSD

mais ne pas redistribuer les sources du kernel c'est pas bien du tout!!!

----------

## xaviermiller

les Mac ? ils devront installer Windows...

----------

## dapsaille

 *new_to_non_X86 wrote:*   

> as t'on le droit de retourner les dvd copycontol chez le vendeur s'ils peuvent etre lu mais pas copies(avec vobcopy)?

 

Heuu vobcopy utilise decss non ? allez hop amende :/

----------

## Temet

Sauf que la loi n'est pas active, ni rétro active je crois ... donc non, pas amende!

----------

## lesourbe

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Sauf que la loi n'est pas active, ni rétro active je crois ... donc non, pas amende!

 

possession de decss amende.

qui va le desinstaller ?

----------

## BuBuaBu

Pas grand monde a mon avis.

C'est pas pour aujourd'hui l'adaptation de portage a la localisation.

----------

## dapsaille

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   Sauf que la loi n'est pas active, ni rétro active je crois ... donc non, pas amende! 
> 
> possession de decss amende.
> 
> qui va le desinstaller ?

 

Tu es responsable de ce que tu as sur ta machine à ce que je saches ^^

----------

## dapsaille

 *BuBuaBu wrote:*   

> Pas grand monde a mon avis.
> 
> C'est pas pour aujourd'hui l'adaptation de portage a la localisation.

 

Si cette loi est votée il faudras bien trouver un moyen genre un USE="DAVSI"    :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## lesourbe

USE="je_ne_suis_pas_une_vache_à_lait"

----------

## BuBuaBu

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

>  *BuBuaBu wrote:*   Pas grand monde a mon avis.
> 
> C'est pas pour aujourd'hui l'adaptation de portage a la localisation. 
> 
> Si cette loi est votée il faudras bien trouver un moyen genre un USE="DAVSI"   

 

Si cette loi passe, les mirror francais de portage deviendrai illegal : mise a disposition de moyen de "piratage"

----------

## lesourbe

 *BuBuaBu wrote:*   

> Si cette loi passe, les mirror francais de portage deviendrai illegal : mise a disposition de moyen de "piratage"

 

vlc a exprimé ces craintes

le risque juridique couvre tout ce qui est libre et qui pourrait permettre l'echange de fichiers copyrightés...

----------

## Babali

Au passage il me semble que certains hebergeurs ont deja retire vlc.

Bon il est claire que DADVSI c'est une mauvaise loi. Seulement je me dis que les mecs qui votent sont pas debiles. Alors pourquoi aprouvent-ils ce genre de lois ??? Soit ils sont debiles soit ils ont de l'argent a gagner. En fait ils sont surement debiles et ont de l'argent a gagner (dailleur pourquoi l'education nationnal n'investit pas dans le libre ?).

Maintenant il n'y a pas besoin de parler 3 heures, une question qui merite attention c'est comment se debarrasser de cette loi a la con ?

 - Etre la a la prochainne manif vs dadvsi

 - Suivre les differents mouvements ( par exemple odebi, stopdrm )

 - En parler autour de vous ( vous allez passer pour des gros reloux mais bon )

 - Envoyer un mail a votre depute ou je sais pas quoi  :Wink: 

 - Faire des demos d'xgl ( pour convertir des gens a linux   :Cool:  )

PS: Pourquoi des choses qui nous semblent tellement juste/simple, d'autres n'arrivent pas a les comprendre ?

PSS: J'ai pas eu le temps de tout lire j'espere ne pas dire ce que d'autre ont deja dit   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## dapsaille

Je n'arrive pas à comprendre que des grands comme IBM NOVELL et autres n'expriment

pas leurs points de vue ..

 en effet pour le legislateur un particulier qui se plaint est un potentiel voleur ...

pourquoi ne pas les inviter à communiquer alors ?

----------

## Babali

IBM, Novell ils sont pas francais, ils s'en tappent  :Wink: 

Par contre free c'est francais, free utilise vlc, linux ect... J'apprecierais qu'ils prennent une position officielle c'est sur.

Mandriva c'est francais, ont-ils prit une position ?

Et gentoo ?

Pour ce qui est de la communication, les deputes/senateurs ont deja du recevoir des lettres provenant d'associations. Celles-ci devaient etre suffisament bien argumente pour que les deputes/senateurs ne puissent defendrent leur cause. Seulement ils la defendent encore, pourquoi ?  :Smile: 

----------

## nico_calais

 *Quote:*   

> Seulement je me dis que les mecs qui votent sont pas debiles. Alors pourquoi aprouvent-ils ce genre de lois ??? Soit ils sont debiles soit ils ont de l'argent a gagner. En fait ils sont surement debiles et ont de l'argent a gagner 

 

A mon avis, seules les personnes qui baignent dans l'informatique et plus particulier l'open-source se rendent compte du danger d'une telle loi. Les mecs qio votent ces lois n'ont surement jamais dû voir un boot linux de leur vie...

[Set mode Mauvaise langue On]

Et y a surement une histoire d'argent aussi

[Set mode Mauvaise langue Off]

 *Quote:*   

> (dailleur pourquoi l'education nationnal n'investit pas dans le libre ?). 

 

Si, ils investissent dans le libre à petit pas. J'ai une amie prof des ecoles qui utilise openoffice.

Pourquoi n'utilisent ils pas Linux ? Pas la moindre idée. J'ai vu un reportage qui parlait de l'education nationale en Espagne (enfin l'equivalent de l'education nationale en Espagne). Ils ont investi sur pas mal de matos informatique avec comme O/S une distrib linux créee specialement pour eux. L'un des principals arguments fut la possibilité d'investir plus sur du matos que sur le soft.

----------

## Babali

Je suis en deuxieme annee de prepas, et je me bats avec mes profs pour leurs dire d'envoyer des fichiers au formats OASIS et non .doc sur la mailing list de la classe  :Mad: 

Mes profs qui ont l'agreg trouvent complique d'installer openoffice ....

----------

## dapsaille

Si tu leur dit simplement comme ca ils ne vont pas apprécier c'es tsur :p

 vend leur le produit ^^

----------

## Babali

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Si tu leur dit simplement comme ca ils ne vont pas apprécier c'es tsur :p
> 
>  vend leur le produit ^^

 

Oui j'essaye d'etre un peu vendeur, mais bon installer openoffice c'est une affaire de 4 clicks... tu peux l'installer juste avec le bouton gauche de la souris sans dec, ta meme pas besoin du clavier.

Si j'avais une ptite soeur de 6 ans je suis sur qu'elle saurait installer openoffice :p

----------

## E11

 *Babali wrote:*   

> Je suis en deuxieme annee de prepas, et je me bats avec mes profs pour leurs dire d'envoyer des fichiers au formats OASIS et non .doc sur la mailing list de la classe 
> 
> Mes profs qui ont l'agreg trouvent complique d'installer openoffice ....

 

Pareil pour moi... Et j'ai déjà essayé pas mal de truc mais pas moyen... 

Vivement que le .odf devienne LE format de référence et que donc on n'ait plus à se soucier du programme qu'ils utilisent   :Smile: 

En attendant, je m'amuse encore à envoyer les dernières news sur l'odf à quiconque m'envoie du .doc  :Razz:  le pire c'est qu'en plus .doc est condamné...

PS : ils ont parlé d'un patch pour word (fait par microsoft) qui rendrait les formats libres supporté dans word et autres... Avec un peu de chance... ben quoi ? on peut toujours espérer non ?   :Laughing: 

----------

## Babali

De toutes facons je crois que M$ vas dans le mur avec vista  :Very Happy: 

----------

## GaMeS

 *Babali wrote:*   

> De toutes facons je crois que M$ vas dans le mur avec vista 

 

Ben ça dépends comment vont réagir les personnes.

Si elles vont faire "Rooh j'ai pas une bécane assez puissante et y me faut le dernier windows a la mode pour pouvoir être mieux protégé" ben la Vista va dynamisé le secteur.

Sinon c'est clair que y a pas d'amélioration notable / WinFS repoussé / juste le moteur graphique aero cool et l'interface qui change ... au détriment d'avoir une "grosse" config :X mais bon les personnes un peu n00b y vois que du feu 

Combien de fois j'ai vu des personnes acheté un ordinateur a leclerc ou conforama juste par ce qu'il "avais une bonne gueule" ... sans regardé ce qu'il avais vraimant dans le ventre (il leur manque d'information au pauvre personnes HOW-TO Buy a computer ?)... enfin bon c'est pas le sujet du topic.

----------

## lesourbe

 *Babali wrote:*   

> IBM, Novell ils sont pas francais, ils s'en tappent 
> 
> 

 

ils peuvent difficilement s en taper, la france reste un marché (petit peut-être mais marché quand même).

Novell s est exprimé, ils se disent contre mais veulent developper un truc pour gerer les DRMs sous linux.

ca me parait dangereux enfin ca peut etre lu là (en anglais)

----------

## Temet

Juste une petite note sur le passage OOo.

Je ne suis pas cro$soft dans l'ame du tout ... mais MsOffice >>>> OOo, y a même pas de comparaison possible!

Je reconnais quand M$ fait des bons softs : Office, Visual Studio ... euh, c'est tout ce que je vois là ^^

(m'enfin pour les docs, LaTeX >>>> MsWord)

Pour la DADVSI, arrêtez de dire que DECSS ou je ne sais quoi est illégal tant que la loi n'est pas appliquée.

Et quand bien même elle serait "appliquée", elle n'est pas applicable.

----------

## Mickael

[OFF] Je voudrais mettre juste nuancé un peu plus les propos de Temet sur l'ensemble d'office :

MS_WORD : Poubelle, nous le savons tous,

MS_EXCEL : Excellent jusqu'à la version 95, après ils l'ont fait partir en sucette,

MS_POWERPOINT : IL est bien non?, mais Ooo2 fait des choses pas mal, et Beamer (LaTeX) j'adore mais là on pourrait troller dans tous les sens entre l'approche Latex et Ooo/MS pour faire une présentation

Quand à Visual autres logiciels dans le même genre autre que crosoft soit dit en passant, et bien l'interopérabilité etcetc dans le baba... Ils sont peut-être bien mais une fois que tu as mis le pied dans l'engrenage t'es pris et en plus rien ne garanti que ton code fonctionnera sur les prochaines versions de $$!!!!, alors le bien dans tout cà [/OFF]

Mais  bon c'est off.

----------

## sireyessire

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> [OFF] Je voudrais mettre juste nuancé un peu plus les propos de Temet sur l'ensemble d'office :
> 
> MS_WORD : Poubelle, nous le savons tous,
> 
> MS_EXCEL : Excellent jusqu'à la version 95, après ils l'ont fait partir en sucette,
> ...

 

ouais Visual c'est trop bien quoi: on a jamais crée une daube meilleure, mais à part ça tout va bien. En plus tu maitrises complètement ton workflow, ça fait plaisir à voir: F5 à ben c'est compilé. (avec quelles options? attends je regarde, ben je suis pas en mode debug alors ça doit être optimisé : pour qui, avec quoi ça faut pas trop en demander non plus.

Je suis même pas sûr que tu puisses changer le compilateur par défaut, quoi que depuis ils ont du s'améliorer, mais avec .NET en force, d'un autre côté je les vois pas trop permettre l'utilisation d'un concurrent...

Personellement, c'est vim, gdb (avec/sans gui), gcc, ctags, valgrind, make, autotools powa. Mais je sais qu'ils y a des gens qui ont du mal avec des outils non graphiques...

----------

## Temet

[note pour plus tard]ne pas dire ""du bien"" de 0.5% de la gamme M$ sur le forum Gentoo  :Laughing:  .[/note pour plus tard]

----------

## Mickael

Je vais pas te contre-dire siryessire sur le fait que visual et les autres c'est bien ou de la daube, moi je suis pas un programmeur. Mais c'est encore [/OFF]  :Wink:  [Fin  squat promis]

----------

## sireyessire

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> Je vais pas te contre-dire siryessire sur le fait que visual et les autres c'est bien ou de la daube, moi je suis pas un programmeur. Mais c'est encore [/OFF]  [Fin  squat promis]

 

c'est pas faux, c'est bien off.

@Temet: faux dire que c'était limite provoc là  :Wink: 

----------

## anigel

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> @Temet: faux dire que c'était limite provoc là 

 

Certes, surtout que c'est aller un peu vite en besogne que de comparer un IDE avec un compilateur.

Bref, je crois de toute façon qu'il va être temps de couper court à cette discussion, qui commence à partir dans tous les sens  :Wink: . Disons qu'on laisse ouvert jusque dans la soirée ?

----------

## sireyessire

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *sireyessire wrote:*   @Temet: faux dire que c'était limite provoc là  
> 
> Certes, surtout que c'est allé un peu vite en besogne que de comparer un IDE avec un compilateur.
> 
> Bref, je crois de toute façon qu'il va être temps de couper court à cette discussion, qui commence à partir dans tous les sens . Disons qu'on laisse ouvert jusque dans la soirée ?

 

disons que M$ ne fait pas de distinctions entre son compilateur et son IDE, C'est MS visual avant tout.

Mais bon, c'est limite HS là

----------

## Babali

Je sais que c'est a la derniere minute.

 *Quote:*   

> Toute l'équipe de StopDRM tient à vous remercier pour votre présence
> 
> massive lors de la Flash-Mob de ce vendredi.
> 
> Richard Stallman, enthousiaste, nous a conseillé d'intensifier la
> ...

 

----------

## Dominique_71

Sur les DRM, il ne faut pas oubliez non plus que ces merdes sont en train de débarquer dans le hardware.

Ils existent déjà dans les TV-DVD de haut de gamme, et Vista incorpore leur gestion, donc ils vont débarquer avec les prochains pc windows.

Pour pouvoir lire un DVD avec ces DRM hardware, il faut que non seulement les programmes reconnaissent les drm sur le DVD comme valides, mais aussi que toute la chaîne hardware les reconnaissent, de la carte mère à l'écran en passant par la carte graphique et la carte son. Comme ce sont des drm hardware, il sera quasi impossible de les contourner.

Certains utilisateurs de TV-DVD haut de gamme ont déjà eu de très mauvaises surprises: impossibilité de lire le DVD qu'ils venaient d'acheter ou de louer, ou même lors d'un festival du film en Angleterre, impossibilité de lire et donc de visionner le film d'un concurant (je ne me rapelle plus de la référence exacte).

L'intéropérabilité est donc encore à un plus bas niveau que beaucoup s'imagine. Le principal problème est avant tout politique. Les politicards ne comprennent que deux choses: le pognon et quand leurs électeurs sont trop mécontents.

J'étais gamin quand les cassetes sont sorties sur le marché. Déjà à l'époque, les majors avaient essayé de faire passé des legislations restrictives, et les politiciens avaient marché. Mais cela avait déclenché un tel tolé chez les consomateurs qu'ils avaient du abandonner.

Aujourd'hui la situation est pire, car les médias sont bien plus qu'à cette époque tenu par quelques magnats de la presse qui tirent à la même corde que les majors (ce sont souvent les mêmes qui sont les actionnaires majoritaires chez les majors et dans les grands groupes de presse). et de nombreuses sociétés comme micro$oft tirent aussi à cette même corde. Sans compter que les néo-cons ne se sentent plus depuis la chute du mur de Berlin et l'implosion du bloc de l'Est.

Une citation de Mussolini, ex-spécialiste et tête de file des fascistes européens est édifiante pour comprendre dans quelle société nous vivons:

 *Quote:*   

> Le fascisme devrait être plus exactement appellé corporatisme car il s'agit de la fusion de la puissance de l'Etat avec la puissances des sociétés commerciales.

 

De la guerre du golfe où la puissance d'Etat bombarde des populations et où les sociétés commerciales se disputent les richesses du pays, à la loi DADVSI où l'Etat favorise les intérêt des sociétés commerciales au détriment des intérêts des citoyens, ce n'est rien d'autre qu'a une renaissance du fascisme à laquelle nous assistons.

----------

